
Amid building boom, 1 in 10 Seattle apartments are empty, and rents are dropping - jseliger
https://www.seattletimes.com/business/real-estate/amid-building-boom-1-in-10-seattle-apartments-are-empty-and-rents-are-dropping
======
jseliger
Is it not amazing that supply and demand are the main determinants of housing
costs? [https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2018/9/24/17896482/b...](https://www.vox.com/policy-and-
politics/2018/9/24/17896482/building-more-stuff-housing-gentrification-cities)

